# John Wick 3: Neuer Trailer zum Actionfeuerwerk mit Keanu Reeves



## PCGH-Redaktion (23. März 2019)

Jetzt ist Ihre Meinung zu *John Wick 3: Neuer Trailer zum Actionfeuerwerk mit Keanu Reeves* gefragt. 

Bitte beachten Sie: Der Kommentarbereich wird gemäß der  Forenregeln moderiert. Allgemeine Fragen und Kritik zu Online-Artikeln von PC Games Hardware sind im Feedback-Unterforum zu veröffentlichen und nicht im Kommentarthread zu einer News. Dort werden sie ohne Nachfragen entfernt.




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 Zurück zum Artikel: *John Wick 3: Neuer Trailer zum Actionfeuerwerk mit Keanu Reeves*


----------



## Hannesjooo (23. März 2019)

Neben The Raid 1 und 2 sind die Wick Filme die besten Actionfilme der letzten 20 Jahre. Ich freue mich mehr auf John Wick 3 als auf Avengers 4 und ich bin MCU Hardcorefan.


----------



## RtZk (23. März 2019)

Naja, übertreiben muss man nicht. 
Aber klasse waren die beiden Filme auf jedenfall, aber auf Avenger Endgame freue ich mich gar nicht, da es einfach nur ein Witz ist etwas in einem Film zu erschaffen mit dem man alles wieder rückgängig machen und kann so Logik nicht mehr notwendig ist .


----------



## Das_DinG (23. März 2019)

RtZk schrieb:


> Naja, übertreiben muss man nicht.
> Aber klasse waren die beiden Filme auf jedenfall, aber auf Avenger Endgame freue ich mich gar nicht, da es einfach nur ein Witz ist etwas in einem Film zu erschaffen mit dem man alles wieder rückgängig machen und kann so Logik nicht mehr notwendig ist .



Dasselbe sieht man auch bei Star Trek... Einfach ne zweite Zeitlinie mit Zeitreise und schon kann man remaken mit anderem Handlungsstrang...

Vor Star Wars graut es mir noch mehr...


----------



## RtZk (23. März 2019)

Das_DinG schrieb:


> Vor Star Wars graut es mir noch mehr...



Bei den Star Wars Hauptfilmen ist sowieso schon Hopfen und Malz verloren, ich sage nur ballistische Flugbahn von Licht .


----------



## Das_DinG (23. März 2019)

RtZk schrieb:


> Bei den Star Wars Hauptfilmen ist sowieso schon Hopfen und Malz verloren, ich sage nur ballistische Flugbahn von Licht .



Deshalb hätte Disney mal bei Mickey Mouse bleiben sollen...

Ich meine ich setze doch auch nicht nen Zirkusclown vor den PC und erwarte, daß der mir Java programmiert...


----------



## 4thVariety (23. März 2019)

Am Ende stellt sich dann raus, dass John Wick die neue Matrix Trilogie war und endet damit, dass sich John Wick "auslogt"


----------



## Mahoy (23. März 2019)

Ich hoffe nur, dass John Wick 3 vom eher mäßig choreographierten, repetitiven "Tontaubenschießen" abkommt. Das hat Teil 2 gegenüber Teil 1 in meinen Augen stark abgewertet ... Klar ist Wick die überlegene coole Sau, aber ein wenig Killer-Kompetenz müssen die Widersacher auch zeigen dürfen, sonst wird's schnell langweilig.


----------



## bootzeit (23. März 2019)

Wick 3, mein Action Highlight dies Jahr .


----------



## binär-11110110111 (23. März 2019)

Ich fasse mich kurz: G E I L ! ! !


----------



## SilentHunter (23. März 2019)

Ein 3 fachen  Hoch auf den Wickerman !!!!


----------



## Bandicoot (23. März 2019)

Wick, Keanu Bumm Bumm, ist er zu Stark bist du zu Schwach. 
Mal schauen wie das Finale wird, freu mich drauf.


----------



## BabaYaga (23. März 2019)

Hab den Trailer gestern überraschend im Kino gesehen vor (Us) und war wieder schwer angetan. Vor allem auch aufgrund des aufgestockten Casts.
Heute gibt es leider nur noch wenige solche Actioner, die so richtig auf die Kacke hauen und gar nicht erst versuchen irgendwie eine niedrigere Freigabe zu erhalten um mehr Leute zu erreichen.
Gute alte Oldschool-Action. Diese Filme ziehe ich jeglichem Effekt-Overkill a la Marvel vor. Ich mag zwar auch das ganze MCU & Co aber das sind nicht die Filme, die ich mir in 20 Jahre immer noch ansehen kann.
Filme wie Terminator, Predator, Bloodsport, Leon, Demolition Man & Co ziehe ich mir seit Jahren immer und immer wieder rein, ich liebe einfach dieses ganze Testosteron-Kino, herrlich!


----------



## pascha953 (23. März 2019)

Weis nicht was die Leute so toll an den Wick Filmen so finden, 

100 Kerle schießen gleichzeitig auf Superheld, Superheld schießt zurück, 100 Kerle fallen tot zu Boden, Superheld lädt nach und sucht die nächsten 100 Kerle zum abknallen.

Der letzte gute US Film der mir gefallen hat war Sicario, besonders die Szene wo sie mit dem Spezialteam in völliger Dunkelheit in den Tunnel gingen, bei der Szene habe ich vor Spannung den Atem angehalten




__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=Tj3-NCF0j80

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.


----------



## CiD (23. März 2019)

Baba Jaga 3...die Märchenstunde geht weiter und ich freue mich wie ein 10 Jähriges Kind darauf.


----------



## Deathy93 (23. März 2019)

John Wick ist geil, zumindest der erste Teil.
Den 2 habe ich ebenfalls im Kino gesehen, allerdings fand ich den schon total übertrieben.

Fast and Furious Style lol.


----------



## binär-11110110111 (23. März 2019)

@John Wick 2: Allein schon wegen der "Weinverkostung" sollte man sich den Film reinziehen !


----------



## SilentHunter (23. März 2019)

pascha953 schrieb:


> Weis nicht was die Leute so toll an den Wick Filmen so finden,
> 
> 100 Kerle schießen gleichzeitig auf Superheld, Superheld schießt zurück, 100 Kerle fallen tot zu Boden, Superheld lädt nach und sucht die nächsten 100 Kerle zum abknallen.
> 
> Der letzte gute US Film der mir gefallen hat war Sicario, besonders die Szene wo sie mit dem Spezialteam in völliger Dunkelheit in den Tunnel gingen, bei der Szene habe ich vor Spannung den Atem angehalten


Subjektives empfinden und es gibt ja was für jeden Geschmack. Persönlich hatte ich mir alleine vom Cast bei Sicario wesentlich mehr erhofft und war restlos enttäuscht. Columbina fand ich um längen besser als Sicario. Oder unverhofft kommt oft. Hatte mit nix gutem gerechnet aber The Accountant war ein überraschenderweise sehr guter Film. Wenn man Action mag.


----------



## Rollora (23. März 2019)

RtZk schrieb:


> Bei den Star Wars Hauptfilmen ist sowieso schon Hopfen und Malz verloren, ich sage nur ballistische Flugbahn von Licht .


Oder Bomben im Weltall. Oder Lichtschwerter. Oder eben die "Macht".
Aber Star Wars war immer schon "komisch" diesbezüglich. Schickt sich an Sci-Fi zu sein, aber es ist eben kein Sci dahinter.





pascha953 schrieb:


> Weis nicht was die Leute so toll an den Wick Filmen so finden,
> 
> 100 Kerle schießen gleichzeitig auf Superheld, Superheld schießt zurück,  100 Kerle fallen tot zu Boden, Superheld lädt nach und sucht die  nächsten 100 Kerle zum abknallen.
> 
> ...



Sicario ist ein super Film, aber ein anderes Genre.
JW ist ein "Einer gegen Alle" Film, eine "Ein Mann Armee" glorifizierung wie es sie seit den frühen 90ern nicht mehr überzeugend gegeben hat. Sicario ist halt ein halbwegs realistischer aktueller Thriller


----------



## Mahoy (23. März 2019)

Rollora schrieb:


> Oder Bomben im Weltall. Oder Lichtschwerter. Oder eben die "Macht".
> Aber Star Wars war immer schon "komisch" diesbezüglich. Schickt sich an Sci-Fi zu sein, aber es ist eben kein Sci dahinter.



Nicht zu vergessen die *Lüftungs*schächte im Vakuum; praktischerweise mit direktem und ungehindertem Zugang zum Reaktorkern.  

Ich denke aber, es ging eher darum, das in den neueren Star-Wars-Filmen die früher festgelegten *eigenen* Gesetzmäßigkeiten des Star-Wars-Universums regelmäßig missachtet werden.


----------



## SilentHunter (24. März 2019)

RtZk schrieb:


> Bei den Star Wars Hauptfilmen ist sowieso schon Hopfen und Malz verloren, ich sage nur ballistische Flugbahn von Licht .


Licht kann gekrümmt werden Stichwort Gravitationslinseneffekt.


----------

